# HVAC blower works sporadically



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2013)

I searched through the forums, and couldn't find an issue similar to mine.

I have a 2012 Cruze ECO with around 80k miles, 6 speed, and it isn't throwing any codes.

I'm having an issue with my HVAC blower working sometimes and not others. I had my blower replaced about 18 months ago at the dealership, so it isn't under their warranty anymore. I'm probably going to end up taking it back for them to diagnose, but I figured I would take a shot here first.

Sometimes it won't work when I first start the car, other times it will work for a period of time (anywhere from 1-10 minutes has been observed), and then shut off for a period of time (again anywhere from 1-10 minutes). Sometimes it will work all the time (I would guess around 40% of the time). It doesn't appear that these instances are related to driving over any bumps, but I wouldn't rule that out. Changing the air distribution and fan speeds doesn't change the fact of it working/not working, turning the system off and on doesn't change it either and finally turning the car off and on doesn't affect it either. When it isn't working, I do hear a faint woosh sound from inside the dash, this sound does stop when I turn the blower off and on when the blower isn't actually blowing.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2013)

Just wanted to update this in case anyone else is having similar issues. Got the motor to where I could see it, and noticed the motor would cut in and out when I moved it's connector around. Unplugged the connector and noticed it had burnt/melted plastic in it. Cleaned it out and plugged it back in, and all is ok for now.

I realize this is a temporary fix until I can find what caused the burning in the first place. If anyone has any ideas, I'm all ears.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

burritoboy9984 said:


> I realize this is a temporary fix until I can find what caused the burning in the first place.


Bad connection. So if you're lucky, you've fixed it. 

If you're not lucky, the heat has damaged the metal's spring tension and it won't be able to maintain a good contact. Only solution in that case is replace both connectors.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What happened to your first blower motor? I'm wondering if the connector was damaged then and wasn't replaced at that time.


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2013)

It had the standard whistling at low speeds, had the dealership replace it under warranty over a year and a half ago. Could have been messed up then, or the mechanic might have not plugged it in all the way and caused arcing. Hopefully it was the later, and it will be ok now.


----------



## Oryx (Apr 8, 2011)

I just started having this exact same issue with my 2011 Chevy Cruze 2LT. I noticed that on a couple hot days last week, the blower fan would not be operational - although the A/C compressor was running and the climate control would be registering correctly. No fan speeds would cause the blower to come on, but sometimes driving down the road would start it spinning again. Today is another hot day and the blower fan is again not running.

I'll take it apart this weekend and see if I can identify the problem. Thanks for posting the details of your find!


----------



## Duganoz (Feb 4, 2019)

Oryx said:


> I just started having this exact same issue with my 2011 Chevy Cruze 2LT. I noticed that on a couple hot days last week, the blower fan would not be operational - although the A/C compressor was running and the climate control would be registering correctly. No fan speeds would cause the blower to come on, but sometimes driving down the road would start it spinning again. Today is another hot day and the blower fan is again not running.
> 
> I'll take it apart this weekend and see if I can identify the problem. Thanks for posting the details of your find!


----------



## Duganoz (Feb 4, 2019)

It’s been a long while but I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel. Had the same blower issues. Intermittent stop. Bang on dash and sometimes it would start. Took out blower motor. Rockauto replacement ordered. Fan controls indicate fan speed but no fan op. Had it fail while out of dash too. Confident it’s the motor.


----------

